#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Why Do Boys Fall In Love With Natural Beauty?

## Moana

Hi Guys!

Natural beauty is what that attracts people the most, when I discussed this with my male friends they admitted that they always fall in love with girls without make- up.

Why do you think this is so?

----------


## Medusa

I think it's not like that. Most of the boys openly said that they like natural beauty but commonly they love girls who wear makeups not over just looks like simple. When you go outing with them without any makeup they don't like it. Also if you wear over makeup that's embarrass too. if you wear simple makeup they love it. Without their control they can tell this like "hey you look beauty today". 
So my conclusion is most of the boys love to wear simple makeup than natural beauty.

If you don't believe me just try my idea too. :Smile:

----------


## Dhiya

Biys are just convincing them by saying " we like natural beauty", But the sense, If you get ready for a special occassion with makeup and then they will say you are looking so pretty today. Why are you just looking for your same age boys? They just wanted to irritate us kidding us. Just ask your father whe you are with your makeup and without makeup? definitely, your father will say, you ar gorgeous in makeup. Honestly saying, My father always adviced me for my makeup, If i don't put lipstic correctlyas in color, he will say change the color of the lipstic but he doesn't say don put lipstic. So, Makeup makes you more pretty than natural.

----------


## Moana

> I think it's not like that. Most of the boys openly said that they like natural beauty but commonly they love girls who wear makeups not over just looks like simple. When you go outing with them without any makeup they don't like it. Also if you wear over makeup that's embarrass too. if you wear simple makeup they love it. Without their control they can tell this like "hey you look beauty today". 
> So my conclusion is most of the boys love to wear simple makeup than natural beauty.
> 
> If you don't believe me just try my idea too.


Yea, I do agree with your point but when I have discussed this around with men even they told me that they always prefer bare skin without even an eye make up. Boys make fun of those girls who wear make up. Got any thing to say on this?

----------


## Moana

> Biys are just convincing them by saying " we like natural beauty", But the sense, If you get ready for a special occassion with makeup and then they will say you are looking so pretty today. Why are you just looking for your same age boys? They just wanted to irritate us kidding us. Just ask your father whe you are with your makeup and without makeup? definitely, your father will say, you ar gorgeous in makeup. Honestly saying, My father always adviced me for my makeup, If i don't put lipstic correctlyas in color, he will say change the color of the lipstic but he doesn't say don put lipstic. So, Makeup makes you more pretty than natural.


Haha this is seriously one of the best answer. In a way this is true, what they would say is they would say that we are looking really beautiful!

----------


## Assassin

> Hi Guys!
> 
> Natural beauty is what that attracts people the most, when I discussed this with my male friends they admitted that they always fall in love with girls without make- up.
> 
> Why do you think this is so?


The answer is in the question, Because the girls can't ware make up all the time. Real beauty is your attitude it all in the heart not in the face. That's why boys fall in love with natural beauty.

----------


## Moana

> The answer is in the question, Because the girls can't ware make up all the time. Real beauty is your attitude it all in the heart not in the face. That's why boys fall in love with natural beauty.


 Great answer, I was looking forward from a boy's perspective . Thanks assasin!

----------


## Bhavya

> I think it's not like that. Most of the boys openly said that they like natural beauty but commonly they love girls who wear makeups not over just looks like simple. When you go outing with them without any makeup they don't like it. Also if you wear over makeup that's embarrass too. if you wear simple makeup they love it. Without their control they can tell this like "hey you look beauty today". 
> So my conclusion is most of the boys love to wear simple makeup than natural beauty.
> 
> If you don't believe me just try my idea too.


I never know that boys like minimal make up. But I think boys like the girls who carry themselves elegantly.

----------


## Bhavya

> The answer is in the question, Because the girls can't ware make up all the time. Real beauty is your attitude it all in the heart not in the face. That's why boys fall in love with natural beauty.


I agree with you except the* "beauty is attitude"* point, I would say our attitude make us beautiful.

----------


## Bhavya

> Biys are just convincing them by saying " we like natural beauty", But the sense, If you get ready for a special occassion with makeup and then they will say you are looking so pretty today. Why are you just looking for your same age boys? They just wanted to irritate us kidding us. Just ask your father whe you are with your makeup and without makeup? definitely, your father will say, you ar gorgeous in makeup. Honestly saying, My father always adviced me for my makeup, If i don't put lipstic correctlyas in color, he will say change the color of the lipstic but he doesn't say don put lipstic. So, Makeup makes you more pretty than natural.


I like the bond you have with your farther, I like to where minimal makeup. I don't know about boys but I myself like that look of mine.

----------

